
What Happens When Millennials Run the Workplace? - r0h1n
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/20/fashion/millennials-mic-workplace.html
======
jeffehobbs
This has a real crappy and dismissive tone. There surely are some good points
to be made here, but the NYT keeps it cartoonish. Note the three (one photo,
two intratexual) mentions of "hoverboards".

~~~
DrScump
... which makes it harder to understand why this is its third posting in the
past _hour_.

